

 Irish tax flashmob floods Apple flagship London store - pauldelany
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/05/mark_thomas_apple_flashmob/

======
digitalengineer
(Duch person here, commenting on the "Double Irish With A Dutch Sandwich"
Tax). I'm always amazed how easily people select the wrong target for their
"anger". Apple is not breaking any laws. Apple did not create these laws. They
were (and are) made by Irish and Dutch politicians. And certainly not for the
benefit of their own citizens. If you wish to really change these laws, look
at your/our own parlement.

------
Peroni
This entire thing is a publicity stunt for a comedians new show. This isn't
newsworthy.

The tax avoidance issues plaguing Apple & Google are categorically news, but
this stunt is PR for a show, nothing more.

~~~
j_col
Characters like Mark Thomas and Michael Moore build their protest messages
around PR stunts, it's their modus operandi and I believe it's a valid usage
of media.

